

Look Out Tab Bar: Get Ready for Path's UI to be Everywhere - dylangs1030
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2011/12/04/look-out-tab-bar-get-ready-for-paths-sharing-ui-to-be-everywhere/?awesm=tnw.to_1C6DE&utm_campaign=social%20media&utm_medium=Spreadus&utm_source=Facebook&utm_content=Look%20out%20tab%20bar:%20Get%20ready%20for%20Paths%20sharing%20UI%20to%20be%20everywhere

======
foobarbazetc
Ugh.

Please, no. It's terrible UI.

~~~
herval
I find it hard to use too - for once, it gets easily mixed up woth the content
(it took me some good seconds to actually find the button at first). Plus the
fact that it's icons only makes it unnatural to do stuff (I had to click on
each action to make sure what each one did)

